# Effect of Thyroid disease part 2



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi Peter,

Thanks for answering my orignal query last month. I have a follow up question if that is ok.

Just to remind you, I have an underactive thyroid which my GP says is being over controlled while my specialist says if I feel ok then it is being controlled ok. I feel fine but am confused as to what I should do!

What is the effect on IVF of taking too much thyroid hormone (I take thyroxine and armour - natural thryoid)? What happens?

Thanks and hope the move goes well.

Janie


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

JanieL said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Thanks for answering my orignal query last month. I have a follow up question if that is ok.
> 
> ...


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks Peter - it sounds as if I should just listen to my specialist and as long as I feel ok it shouldn't affect the IVF.

Cheers - you've put my mind at rest!

Janie


----------

